# I already have Zebra 2, what should be my next synth, Omnisphere or Komplete?



## hag01 (Nov 2, 2017)

I mainly interested in cinematic style music, but I may want to experience other genres that use synths at some point, like pop or trance.

Considering I allready have Zebra 2, what do you think will give me more benefit, Omnisphere or Komplete(not ultimate)?

Please notice that I'm only refering to the synth aspect of Komplete and Omnisphere, although I know they both contain samples as well.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 2, 2017)

I would look at Omni2 & Diva. 

Avenger is a hot one and Sylenth a classic.


----------



## sinkd (Nov 2, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Omni2 & Diva


Cheating. But Omnisphere. Yes.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 3, 2017)

Diva and Repro-5


----------



## babylonwaves (Nov 3, 2017)

i'd go for Omni as well (only for the synth section). you should take a closer look as Serum too.


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 3, 2017)

I don't really use the synths in Komplete apart from Massive for the occasional EDM track. Reaktor is beast though if that's your thing. 
You'll need Komplete at some point if you use samples as it contains Kontakt, and Kontakt is rather pricey by itself. 

But for synth only I'd get omnisphere 2 though.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 3, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> I don't really use the synths in Komplete apart from Massive for the occasional EDM track. Reaktor is beast though if that's your thing.
> You'll need Komplete at some point if you use samples as it contains Kontakt, and Kontakt is rather pricey by itself.
> 
> But for synth only I'd get omnisphere 2 though.



Longtime Omni2 user (NI K11U too) and agree. While Omni2 does huge portion of needs and interests, Zebra2 seems great complement to add .... as I look the 'opposite' way of OP.. 

Agree with other suggestions, just find them more 'niche' than Omni2 ... IMHO


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 3, 2017)

Absynth is still one of my favorites it does get forgotten about perhaps because its been around so long but there are some very good sounds and randomization options.



R. Soul said:


> I don't really use the synths in Komplete apart from Massive for the occasional EDM track. Reaktor is beast though if that's your thing.
> You'll need Komplete at some point if you use samples as it contains Kontakt, and Kontakt is rather pricey by itself.
> 
> But for synth only I'd get omnisphere 2 though.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 3, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Absynth is still one of my favorites it does get forgotten about perhaps because its been around so long but there are some very good sounds and randomization options.



One of my 'Gurus' is _Pluginguru _and Skippy has always been high on Absynth5. Last complimentary video escapes me now, but there were some key characteristics carefully noted. 
Causes me to return to Absynth5 regularly.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 3, 2017)

Diva. I am not a synth fiend but Diva OMG. If I could only choose one virtual instrument it would be Diva.


----------



## hag01 (Nov 4, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> I don't really use the synths in Komplete apart from Massive for the occasional EDM track. Reaktor is beast though if that's your thing.
> You'll need Komplete at some point if you use samples as it contains Kontakt, and Kontakt is rather pricey by itself.
> 
> But for synth only I'd get omnisphere 2 though.


I already have Kontakt, I bought it separately without the the whole Komplete bundle, because I knew how essential it is.
So what do you think Reaktor is good for?


----------



## JohnG (Nov 4, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I would look at Omni2 & Diva



Me too. Diva is in a class by itself.

[edit: ...and Omni is a treasure chest. Wouldn't want to do without either, or without Zebra. Assume you have Dark Zebra, not just Zebra 2?]


----------



## LinusW (Nov 4, 2017)

hag01 said:


> Considering I allready have Zebra 2, what do you think will give me more benefit, Omnisphere or Komplete(not ultimate)?


Do you have Kontakt already? If yes, then buy Omnisphere first.


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 4, 2017)

hag01 said:


> I already have Kontakt, I bought it separately without the the whole Komplete bundle, because I knew how essential it is.
> So what do you think Reaktor is good for?


I don't really use Reaktor much, so I'm not the right guy to ask. But it can do pretty much anything you want - synths, drum machines, effects etc.
I'd recommend Serum or Avenger for Pop/Trance though, but if you are mostly doing cinematic Omnisphere is probably more essential.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Nov 4, 2017)

hag01 said:


> So what do you think Reaktor is good for?



Reaktor is excellent for pure sound design. I like to build sounds in it, then pop those babies in Kontakt and perform away.


----------



## LinusW (Nov 4, 2017)

Reaktor for the modular approach, I'd recommend Reason instead.


----------



## SamplesSlave (Nov 4, 2017)

Omnisphere is tough to beat.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 4, 2017)

I would only recommend Reaktor after you become more familiar and experienced with synths and enter into advanced sound design. It takes awhile to learn and isn't always user-friendly. If you want you can try the free Reaktor Player & Blocks Wired Ensembles on the NI website or links are also posted above in the pinned thread Free Soft Synths.



hag01 said:


> I already have Kontakt, I bought it separately without the the whole Komplete bundle, because I knew how essential it is.
> So what do you think Reaktor is good for?


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 4, 2017)

I just got Falcon and I think it's amazing. The low end on this thing is crazy good. Even seems to beat Zebra for low end. Mind you, I'm a huge fan of Zebra and Omni 2 but I'm integrating Falcon in with them and it sounds great.


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 20, 2017)

With the Waldorf sale i would say Largo and Nave are also two options....
And of course u-He's new Repro, which is fantastic.
So many choices, since the other mentioned plug ins are all great too...


----------



## MillsMixx (Nov 20, 2017)

Omnisphere.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 20, 2017)

Yes I'm a soft-synth hoarding slut 
As other users have mentioned Diva,Omni,Repro & Largo are all amazing! 
IMO also worth considering are Bazille and Poly KB2 from Xils-Lab.

fwiw I'm a Komplete 10 Ultimate owner(Absynth and Monark are really nice!) but for me these other synths are more what I like and use before anything from NI.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 20, 2017)

I would also put Falcon in the same category of advanced sound design as Reaktor. Expect to invest time in learning something that advanced and do not rely on either as preset machines.


----------



## Krisemm (Jan 8, 2018)

Komplete.
Absolute no-brainer.
Best £400 I ever spent.
fm8, battery, absynth, massive, kontakt, plus another 20 or so amaing machines like rounds, polyplex etc....
Any other company would charge you £300 for just 2 of those !!
It has everything you could ever need, the sound quality is the best out there ,and then on top of that, you have the user library with 1000s of user ensembles.
Seriously, get these other synths later......after you get the monster that is Komplete.

**edit 

Can't believe I forgot about reaktor !!


----------

